# Show us your soon to be mum's



## me_n_super_abby (13 March 2011)

Sorry if this has been done before. Another thread about how big a mare was in her pregnancy got me thinking.

It would be great to see the pics of your mares now and if you have them progressing through their pregnancy.

My mare is 8 months and i would love to see any pics of other mums to be.

i will now go and find some pics of abby.


----------



## dianchi (13 March 2011)

Due mid May and for her this is big!


----------



## lauren1988 (13 March 2011)

Tia is 306 days today 

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/DSCF0664.jpg


----------



## Enfys (13 March 2011)

Dianchi, what a super eye your mare has 

Lauren, are you hoping for a buckskin (or dun, I can't recall offhand which Legrande is) ?







Taken March 11th, 2011. 

Juno, the palomino (AQHA), is 340 days March 27th, Robin (APHA) is 340 days May 3rd. 
Both due to Zeus (AQHA, and APHA listed. 1st and 3rd in signature)


----------



## dianchi (13 March 2011)

Enfys thank you, she is such a poppet and loves the camera!


----------



## lauren1988 (13 March 2011)

I would love a buckskin but we didn't choose Legrande just because of his colour - really hoping he adds some height and refinement. It is our first experience of breeding and Tia is a maiden - we are just hoping for a healthy mum and foal, colour will be a bonus 
Your girls look very well, I particularly like Juno but can't believe how big Robyn is!


----------



## haras (13 March 2011)

Heres my mare today at 269 days.  She is a maiden and had colic surgery in September.  













No changes in her udder yet.


----------



## Gucci_b (13 March 2011)

mare is 289 days in foal due 23 April










change in her teats


----------



## Whizz105 (13 March 2011)

Lovely mares and all looking in great condition!!

Lauren1988 - where abouts in Essex are you? Pm if you prefer x


----------



## me_n_super_abby (14 March 2011)

january belly 







Now belly (some change i thinks)






Abby...not the best shot as shes not very photogenic bless her!


----------



## angrovestud (14 March 2011)

330 days 
Angrove dance girl on baby number 5 her last foal.


----------



## Tempi (14 March 2011)

Bloss at 277 days, due on 18th April.  She went to 347 days last time so hoping for an Easter foal


----------



## cruiseline (14 March 2011)

Here are two of our mares (photos taken today), they are still in the winter grazing fields, they all had their rugs taken off today as the sun was shining and my goodness did they enjoy their roll 

DD at 290 days (due 3rd May)







Grace at 264 days (due 29th May) I really REALLY hope this mare is having a filly, as she is 19 this year and only ever given us colts. I would love to keep the line going  fingers crossed everyone, please


----------



## eventrider23 (14 March 2011)

Venezia at 302 days - due 19th April altho is usually one to two weeks early:


----------



## Whizz105 (14 March 2011)

Getting excited... These taken today at 346 













Ph is now 6.8 maybe a bit less but that all the measure goes down to.


----------



## me_n_super_abby (14 March 2011)

wow there are some big bellies!

I feel better now as abby is not huge and hiding well but it looks like some others are too!

Wow whizz that is one belly ready to pop! Im so excited to see the post to say its here!


----------



## angrovestud (14 March 2011)

Gosh Cruiseline I had to double take there! your mare is the spit of Angrove dance girl I dare say she must be a fair bit bigger then our girl she is 14hh was taller but got smaller with age.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 March 2011)

CL - Dee Dee is looking GORGEOUS!  Oh I hope she comes through with a buckskin or buckskin and white!


----------



## cruiseline (15 March 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			CL - Dee Dee is looking GORGEOUS!  Oh I hope she comes through with a buckskin or buckskin and white!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be special


----------



## cruiseline (15 March 2011)

angrovestud said:



			Gosh Cruiseline I had to double take there! your mare is the spit of Angrove dance girl I dare say she must be a fair bit bigger then our girl she is 14hh was taller but got smaller with age.
		
Click to expand...

I would love her to be my mare, she is one we have on loan from Volatis Stud. She is a bit bigger than your mare, as she stands over 16 hands


----------



## Tempi (15 March 2011)

My brain obviously wasnt working yesterday as shes 306 days in that picture i took above, god knows where i got 277 from!!


----------



## cruiseline (15 March 2011)

Tempi said:



			My brain obviously wasnt working yesterday as shes 306 days in that picture i took above, god knows where i got 277 from!! 

Click to expand...



You did make me think, but I assumed it was a photo you had taken a 277 days


----------



## cruiseline (15 March 2011)

lauren1988 said:



			Tia is 306 days today 

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/lauren1012_photos/DSCF0664.jpg






Click to expand...

Looking good Lauren, I am so excited as Tia will be the first foal of the season for him.


----------



## Tempi (15 March 2011)

cruiseline said:





You did make me think, but I assumed it was a photo you had taken a 277 days 

Click to expand...

I was surprised no one had commented!!


----------



## cruiseline (15 March 2011)

Tempi said:



			I was surprised no one had commented!! 

Click to expand...

So was I


----------



## jennygw (15 March 2011)

Here's my girl - Cat.  It's a bit of an old pic now.  This was taken 6 weeks ago, she's due on April 30th.  She's Shire x TB in foal to Grafenstolz.  Really nice to see your mare's, was starting to think she should be bigger than she is, but looks like I'm about right!


----------



## jennygw (15 March 2011)

This was her when she was in work - abit different now!!!


----------



## jcwh (15 March 2011)

jennygw looks like a lovely mare you got there!


----------



## jennygw (15 March 2011)

Awww, thanks! I love her to bits - had her 11 years now.  It's my first foal (her second) and I'm finding it all very stressful.  She seems to be sailing through it all merrily while I flap around her!! Can't believe it's 6 weeks to go.....eek!


----------



## henryhorn (15 March 2011)

I have to say Lauren I suspect you are going to get the most amazing foal out of this match..!


----------



## Whizz105 (15 March 2011)

henryhorn said:



			I have to say Lauren I suspect you are going to get the most amazing foal out of this match..!
		
Click to expand...

I too think it will be a cracking foal and can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## lauren1988 (15 March 2011)

CL - I am sure you can imagine how excited we are, although looking at the dates if Tia is really late and Dee Dee is early you might beat us to it!

Thankyou Henryhorn and Whizz, the photo doesn't really do her justice - can't wait for her summer coat to come through and the big belly is making her legs look even shorter, bless her! Fingers crossed for healthy mum and baby, I guess it will be the icing on the cake if we get something extra special  Can't wait to see photos of everyone's foals and am hoping Bella decides to hurry up, I am getting impatient now!


----------



## ALS (16 March 2011)

[/IMG]
Als into her fifth month after the snow in november/december 2010. Will take some more, she is just into her ninth month now,and try and upload them for the weekend


----------



## ALS (16 March 2011)

does not seem to have worked will try again later


----------



## ALS (16 March 2011)




----------



## ALS (16 March 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## haras (16 March 2011)

ALS, I love your mare!  Who is she and who is she in foal to?

My mare is expecting a purebred foaly, she's due in May, very excited!


----------



## ALS (17 March 2011)

Hi Haras, she is in foal to CAS Ravel a bay with similar markings, she is TFA Al Sar. Your pure bred is arabian I take it? How is she bred?


----------



## haras (17 March 2011)

Yes, my mare is also a bay purebred, I put pics of her up a few pages back on this thread.  My mare is a vodalej grand-daughter, 50% russian, 50% crabbet.

She is in foal to a gorgeous liver chestnut stallion, who has been to hoys a couple of times.  He's got quite a lot of crabbet in him, but need to work out the total percentage that the foal will have.


----------



## ALS (17 March 2011)

your mare has beautiful breeding which stallion did you put her to? I have bred for perfomance not the modern type (fashion). My mare is a big mixture of polish,russian,egyptian,crabbet and spanish but some very nice horses in her pedigree and she can do a days work. She loves jumping and can jump over a meter high with ease. She does really well at local level showing... tell me about your mare she looks lovely from the photo


----------



## ALS (17 March 2011)

forgot but there is someone on arabian lines that is really good at working percentages out


----------



## haras (17 March 2011)

I'll pm you so as not to take over the thread!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (17 March 2011)

My mare last March (end)/April, freshly bathed.





Her in Feb with a far amount of mud/moulting





She's a bit bigger now as she's on feed as we thought she was losing condition. Due round 21st May


----------



## cliodhna (18 March 2011)

These are going to be massive, I'm not sure how to resize them! Taken yesterday at 227 days. No proper body shots unfortunately, must have gotten distracted...
Some face shots, just because i think she's so pretty










udders











and her letting her hormones get the better of her! She is a bit cranky at the moment


----------



## Gucci_b (18 March 2011)

Lovely horses on here , I like the photo cliodhna 
 when your horse fancies a bite....  Has she foaled before


----------



## cliodhna (18 March 2011)

Thanks! I have to say I nearly got sick laughing after I saw it!! She is having such mood swings, that was taken yesterday and she was a little demon having her feet picked out but the day before I washed her tail and she was all blissed out and relaxed. She actually started drinking directly from the hose I was holding, she can be so laid back! But when she is grumpy.....

Yes, this is her first foal. And for that reason she is forgiven her mood swings, dont think she quite knows what is going on!


----------



## ALS (18 March 2011)

Als at 266 days due 31st May





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## cruiseline (19 March 2011)

Goodness, she is large for only 266 days!!!! Is she a proven broodmare or a maiden????


----------



## ALS (19 March 2011)

Hi Cruisline, I know she is huge and she is maiden. And she is not twinning she was originally but had one stopped...dont know where other one would have fit in there
I think it is just because she is so short coupled you cant really tell from the angles of the photos and arabs have a deep round barrel anyway I have a couple of pictures of her dam in foal and she looks the same EGG ON LEGS


----------



## cruiseline (19 March 2011)

ALS said:



			Hi Cruisline, I know she is huge and she is maiden. And she is not twinning she was originally but had one stopped...dont know where other one would have fit in there
I think it is just because she is so short coupled you cant really tell from the angles of the photos and arabs have a deep round barrel anyway I have a couple of pictures of her dam in foal and she looks the same EGG ON LEGS

Click to expand...

Ahhhh bless her a little potato horse


----------



## ALS (19 March 2011)

Haha yeh......potato on cocktail sticks would actually fit the discription better


----------



## LittleWildOne (20 March 2011)

This is my New Forest pony. She is now 5yo, approx 13.2hh and in foal to a NF stallion. Covered on 29th and 31st May 2010. She's a maiden.
May 2010, before she went to stud





6th July 2010





August 2010





January 2011











20th February 2011























6th March 2011





























She has wintered out wearing a mw turnout (until 6th March), had hay in the field Nov 2010 - Feb 2011 and was fed 1 feed daily of molichaff, high fibre cubes and alfabeet from the end of Nov 2010 - beginning of Feb 2011. Currently on grass only although I have some Baileys Stud Balancer if she needs it. (Native + spring grass starting to grow).


----------



## gadetra (20 March 2011)

I have an old one-dos that count? Sally, connxid (and very old fashioned!) 2 days before foaling:





and this was the foal by Red House Condor:


----------



## Rosehip (20 March 2011)

This is Seren today, she is due on May 14th to Greenbarrow Mr Smee, a 13.2 SHP. 
As Im a numpty, could someone tell me how many days she is? I get all muddled up trying to work it out!!
Oh, nearly forgot to say, she is ment to be a maiden, but I have my doubts! 
































Sorry for the overload! x


----------



## noodle_ (20 March 2011)

Glad ive had the vet out to mine as she has a belly the size of some of yours and her udders are huge imo... (filled)....


vet said no though :/


----------



## cruiseline (20 March 2011)

She would be 285 days today  

Guestimated she conceived on 8th June  and from her booby picture, I would say she has had a foal in the past.


----------



## Rosehip (20 March 2011)

cruiseline said:



			She would be 285 days today  

Guestimated she conceived on 8th June  and from her booby picture, I would say she has had a foal in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Cuiseline, I love you!!! Thanks for confirming that Im not a prat! And for the day count!   xx


----------



## cruiseline (20 March 2011)

Rosehip said:



			Cuiseline, I love you!!! Thanks for confirming that Im not a prat! And for the day count!   xx
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 March 2011)

Really want to put a picture of Swampmonster on here but can;t work out how to add an image!! help??  I have a little album of piccies of her in my profile, but can't work out how to insert!

Blonde and sleep depraved sorry!!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (21 March 2011)

Now I'm stuck on days too! My mare was covered 18th June 2010, so she would be due 24th May? (340 days?)
Which would make her: 276 days today, if I'm correct.

To insert a picture you have to copy and paste the 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 code from any of the image uploaders online such as photobucket, tinypics etc


----------



## ALS (21 March 2011)

sounds about right my mare covered 25th june due end of May  if you type foal calculator into search e.g google you can enter the date covered and it will work it all out for you yes


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 March 2011)

Ok, lets see if this works...

Willow at 5 months, all the mare's in the back ground are in foal to same stallion 







Willow on 9th march at 329 days 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Applogies if this doesn't work....


----------



## Pony_Puzz (21 March 2011)

ALS said:



			sounds about right my mare covered 25th june due end of May  if you type foal calculator into search e.g google you can enter the date covered and it will work it all out for you yes
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Your mare is lovely 

I'm glad my mare doesn't seem too small now though!


----------



## Battyoldbint (21 March 2011)

Leah at approx 10 and a half months,taken tonight


----------



## sprite1978 (21 March 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ok, lets see if this works...

Willow at 5 months, all the mare's in the back ground are in foal to same stallion 







Willow on 9th march at 329 days 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Applogies if this doesn't work....

Click to expand...


OMG...That is the biggest belly I`ve ever seen.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 March 2011)

She is enormous isn't she!! she is def a maiden, but she is VERY short coupled with a very deep girth so think that makes her look even bigger, nowhere to hide it! Or its a monster foal! Should find out soon, she has had some milk droplets all day.....


----------

